# Post-Competition Chocolate cake.



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

This is the best, most chocolately chocolate cake I've ever made...but definitely the sort of thing you save for a blow out. But, there is no flour in it, so celiacs can also experience the resultant insulin induced coma.

Caramel nut cake

100g dark chocolate - chopped up

250g milk chocolate - chopped up

175g butter - chopped up (well cut into small lumps)

55g cocoa powder - sieved. Note: get proper cacao powder with no added sugar

5 large eggs

1 table spoon Bourbon-vanilla essence

250g golden canesugar

100g nuts - whatever sort you like, roughly chopped. I've used walnuts, pecans, pistaccios, cashews and pinenuts. All seperately or combined. The first 3 types worked better. You can also add in 100g things like dates, raisins etc.

icing sugar and cocoapowder to dust

22cm baking tin, greased and lined with baking paper

Melt the butter and chocolate in a water bath. To do this get a saucepan about 1/2 full boiling water on the hob, put a pyrex bowl that fits it but sticks out of the top, onto the saucepan. Put the chocolate and butter into this and melt it, stiring all the time. You don't want the ingredients to burn.

Once fully melted, remove from heat and add the cocoa. Leave to cool.

In a mixing bowl cream the eggs with the sugar and vanilla essence. With an electric handwhisk mix over the steam (so we're talking the water bath again) until the mixture starts to rise. It should go creamy and change colour.

Take off the steam whisk cold. (Maybe 5mins - doesn't need to go completely cold or anything)

Slowly add the chocolate mix stirring so thoroughly mixed. Then at the end stir in the nuts.

Cook at 180degrees for 35 mins.

Note, I usually cook it for 45mins to 1hour. Even at this point mixture will still stick to a skewer if used to check it. To completely cook the inside takes a good 1 1/2 hours but the result is a dry cake. When the middle is still gooey it becomes caramel like.

You must leave it to cool for at least 1/2 hour.

Enjoy.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

heheheheh i made the lil wounded solider DB my famous triple chocolate brownie yesterday so he has a whole batch of that to munch through hahaha

I LOOOOOOVE baking!!

hmmmm maybe i should bake today too, it prevents me wanted to eat crap if i bake it and give it to someone!!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

give it to meeee hehe choccy yum yum cake


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm actually aroused at the thought of that cake!


----------

